# Anyone stupid enough as me to major in communications?



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't know why exactly, but for some reason the major I chose is communications. I am concentrating in writing, and that is the reason I chose it-because I like to write. But I am still required to take at least 2 public speaking type classes and I am scared out of my mind!


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Even if you didn't major in communications, chances are, you'd still be required to take at least one public speaking course to graduate. Most colleges require it.

I've taken two public speaking classes, so far. Yes, it is a bit nervewracking before a speech, but it's a relief to get it over with. Usually most of the speeches will be short, because everyone in the class needs to give their speech, and that takes lots of class time.

Most people are nervous before they give a speech, so I'll bet most your class can relate and sympathize with you. In addition, speech classes have different activities too, besides speeches. There are lectures about communication techniques, logic, and other things. So at least you'll have some "breaks" in between speech-giving.

Sometimes it helps to volunteer to go first, so you don't have to spend the entire class nervous about when you will have your turn. Good luck with it, you can do it!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

whiteclouds said:


> Even if you didn't major in communications, chances are, you'd still be required to take at least one public speaking course to graduate.


 :agree 
Or you will be required to make presentations in your other upper level courses.


----------

